# Might be a silly question....



## grainger (May 3, 2012)

But what happens at the meets? And is it mainly all people who know each other? 

H x


----------



## Northerner (May 3, 2012)

grainger2b said:


> But what happens at the meets? And is it mainly all people who know each other?
> 
> H x



Hi, it's just an informal get together, nothing planned other than venue and time, and people can come and go as they please. These days there's usually a mix of people that have been to one (or more) before, and people that have come for the first time. Everyone is really friendly, and you don't have to talk about diabetes, but you can if you want! You'd be very welcome! 

We usually choose a Wetherspoons pub because food and drink is cheap and they are usually quite large so can easily accommodate a largish group of people


----------



## grainger (May 29, 2012)

Wow I'm rubbish, Can't believe I didn't respond to say thank you - sorry! and thank you for info. 

If there are any coming up near the Nottingham area I hope to be able to come. Would be good to put some faces to names 

Thanks again.


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2012)

grainger said:


> Wow I'm rubbish, Can't believe I didn't respond to say thank you - sorry! and thank you for info.
> 
> If there are any coming up near the Nottingham area I hope to be able to come. Would be good to put some faces to names
> 
> Thanks again.



Hehe, no worries  There's a calendar of events here, have a look and see if you might be able to get to one of them - perhaps York or Birmingham?:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=22971


----------

